# Seeking intern/externship in Austin, Tx



## JulieNoyes (Apr 6, 2011)

I have recently completed a medical coding course through HCPro, and will be taking the AAPC CPC-A certification test on 5/14/2011. I know the chances of obtaining employment before I'm certified are slim. Because of that I am attempting to find a company or facility that will allow me to intern in their medical coding department. I would prefer a paid position, but I am more concerned with gaining the much needed experience to eventually obtain a full time medical coding position. I will be more than happy to provide my resume upon request. Please reply here, private message, or email, with your contact information. Thank you for your time.

Julie Noyes
jnoyes@austin.rr.com


----------

